# Slow boot because of ACPI

## alokhan

Hi,

My boot is a bit slow and i think it's because of ACPI but I am new to gentoo and linux, I was using unbuntu for a years but wanted to change and learn new things. I also have other question, I installed drop box and firefox and PCmanFM but when I switch between windows it feel like the graphic mod is a bit laggy strange no ?

Here is my configuration :

Processor Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T7200 – 2,00 GHz, 4 Mo de Cache, 667 MHz FSB

2 Go DDR2 SO-DIMM bicanal  667 MHz - 2 x 1024 Mo

NVidia® GeForce™ Go 7600 with 256 Mo 

80 Go 5400 tr/mn SATA 

Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192 Khz)  7.1 surround

10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet and modem 56K V.92

Intel® PRO Wireless 3945 a/b/g

Here is my boot log :

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35-gentoo-r12 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #1 SMP Sat Dec 11 23:25:20 CET 2010

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fe90000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007fe90000 - 000000007fe9b000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007fe9b000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007ff00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7fe90 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 07FF00000 mask FFFF00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fe90000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007fe90000 - 000000007fe9b000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007fe9b000 - 000000007ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000007ff00000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00f7870] f7870

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 15000-1a000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f77c0 00014 (v00 PTLTD )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 7fe94381 0004C (v01 ALWARE ALIENWRE 06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7fe9acaa 00074 (v01 INTEL  CALISTGA 06040000 LOHR 0000005A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7fe95a6e 0523C (v01  INTEL CALISTGA 06040000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7fe9bfc0 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7fe9ad1e 00068 (v01 INTEL  CALISTGA 06040000 LOHR 0000005A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7fe9ad86 00038 (v01 INTEL  CALISTGA 06040000 LOHR 0000005A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7fe9adbe 0003C (v01 INTEL  CALISTGA 06040000 LOHR 0000005A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7fe9adfa 00068 (v01 ALWARE ALIENWRE 06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 7fe9ae62 00176 (v01 ALWARE ALIENWRE 06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 7fe9afd8 00028 (v01 PTLTD  PC       06040000  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7fe9541f 0064F (v01 SataRe  SataPri 00001000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7fe94d8d 00692 (v01 SataRe  SataSec 00001000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7fe943cd 004F6 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

[    0.000000] ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 1158MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007fe90

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000001 -> 0x00000002

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007fe90

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 523808

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c1734740, node_mem_map c1868020

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3952 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2318 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 294276 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [16000 - 167ff]

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e4000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @c2c00000 s33984 r0 d23360 u2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s33984 r0 d23360 u2097152 alloc=1*4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 519714

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Subtract (52 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 000185e950]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #3 [000185f000 - 000186616c]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #4 [00000f7880 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #5 [00000f7870 - 00000f7880]    MP-table mpf

[    0.000000]   #6 [000009f800 - 000009fd71]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #7 [000009feb5 - 00000f7870]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #8 [000009fd71 - 000009feb5]    MP-table mpc

[    0.000000]   #9 [0000010000 - 0000011000]      TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #10 [0000011000 - 0000015000]     ACPI WAKEUP

[    0.000000]   #11 [0000015000 - 0000016000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #12 [0001867000 - 0001868000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [0001868000 - 0002868000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #14 [000185e980 - 000185e984]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [000185e9c0 - 000185ea80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #16 [000185ea80 - 000185ead4]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #17 [0002868000 - 000286b000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [000185eb00 - 000185eb70]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [000286b000 - 0002871000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [000185eb80 - 000185eba5]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [000185ebc0 - 000185ebe7]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [000185ec00 - 000185eddc]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #23 [000185ee00 - 000185ee40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #24 [000185ee40 - 000185ee80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #25 [000185ee80 - 000185eec0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #26 [000185eec0 - 000185ef00]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #27 [000185ef00 - 000185ef40]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #28 [000185ef40 - 000185ef80]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #29 [000185ef80 - 000185efc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #30 [000185efc0 - 000185f000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #31 [0001866180 - 00018661c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #32 [00018661c0 - 0001866200]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #33 [0001866200 - 0001866240]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #34 [0001866240 - 0001866280]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #35 [0001866280 - 00018662c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #36 [00018662c0 - 0001866300]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #37 [0001866300 - 0001866310]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #38 [0001866340 - 0001866350]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #39 [0001866380 - 0001866390]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #40 [00018663c0 - 00018663d0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #41 [0002c00000 - 0002c0e000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #42 [0002e00000 - 0002e0e000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #43 [0001866400 - 0001866404]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #44 [0001866440 - 0001866444]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #45 [0001866480 - 0001866488]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #46 [00018664c0 - 00018664c8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #47 [0001866500 - 00018665a8]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #48 [00018665c0 - 0001866628]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #49 [0002871000 - 0002875000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #50 [0002875000 - 00028f5000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #51 [00028f5000 - 0002935000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007fe90)

[    0.000000] Memory: 2069280k/2095680k available (4638k kernel code, 25952k reserved, 2786k data, 420k init, 1186376k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc1741000 - 0xc17aa000   ( 420 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc1487997 - 0xc17404e0   (2786 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc1487997   (4638 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000] 	Verbose stalled-CPUs detection is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:512

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1995.076 MHz processor.

[    0.001005] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3990.15 BogoMIPS (lpj=1995076)

[    0.002004] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.002331] Security Framework initialized

[    0.002642] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.003009] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.003017] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.003469] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.004007] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.004319] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.004655] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.005003] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.005312] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.005626] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

[    0.005937] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.006008] Performance Events: PEBS fmt0-, Core2 events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.006470] PEBS disabled due to CPU errata.

[    0.007006] ... version:                2

[    0.007313] ... bit width:              40

[    0.007622] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.007930] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.008002] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.008312] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.008621] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.009550] ACPI: Core revision 20100428

[    0.018063] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.019354] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.029671] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

[    0.030999] APIC calibration not consistent with PM-Timer: 186ms instead of 100ms

[    0.030999] APIC delta adjusted to PM-Timer: 1039062 (1943017)

[    0.030999] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1 Ok.

[    0.001999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.102016] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.102627] Total of 2 processors activated (7979.98 BogoMIPS).

[    0.103613] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7288 bytes left

[    0.104115] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7236 bytes left

[    0.104349] Time: 15:31:28  Date: 12/26/10

[    0.105039] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.106035] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.106355] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.107003] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.107312] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.107619] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.117081] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.119094] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.121412] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.122712] ACPI: SSDT 7fe94b13 001F1 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.123609] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.124303] ACPI: SSDT (null) 001F1 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.125178] ACPI: SSDT 7fe948c3 001CB (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20050624)

[    0.126129] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.126534] ACPI: SSDT (null) 001CB (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20050624)

[    0.127426] ACPI: SSDT 7fe94d04 00089 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.128292] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.128697] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00089 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Ist 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.129758] ACPI: SSDT 7fe94a8e 00085 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.130587] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.131002] ACPI: SSDT (null) 00085 (v01  PmRef  Cpu1Cst 00003000 INTL 20050624)

[   18.132051] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[   18.132362] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[   18.132883] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[   18.143119] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x19, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[   18.144103] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[   18.144413] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[   18.145461] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[   18.146779] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[   18.146783] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[   18.146786] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[   18.146789] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (ignored)

[   18.146792] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (ignored)

----------

## alokhan

anyone ?

----------

## depontius

I have read stuff here in the forums and elsewhere about fixing a bad ACPI implementation.  I haven't actually done so, but I've kind-of walked through some of the steps.  There are tools available in portage which will let you dump your DSDT out of the BIOS and recompile it.  There are also HowTo's out there that will tell you how to fix common problems.  In particular, the web site that talks most about this has fixed versions for common fixes for common BIOSes.  You might find what you need, already.  From what I can tell, at this point you can either burn an updated BIOS, or more easily, rebuild your kernel and tell it to load your tweaked DSDT instead of using the one in BIOS.

I just did a quick search with "linux" "fix" "acpi" "dsdt" and got links to remembered stuff.

----------

## theotherjoe

there are a bunch of acpi kernel parameters talked about

in kernel-parameters.txt file from the kernel Documentation

directory.

looking at your boot log I wonder if kernel parameter

acpi_no_auto_ssdt would be of any use?

----------

